# hifonics z600 crossover switch



## anwaypasible (Jun 8, 2012)

i watched a friend destroy the switch with a screwdriver.
i told him not to worry because the switch is cheap to replace and i could solder in a new one.
but
i dont know what switch to buy and solder in.

i've taken a picture of the backside of the circuitboard:









the pins are like this,
: :::

the switch is for,
high-pass|full|low-pass

i thought i could jst match the pins up with a picture and make a match.
but then i learned there is double-pole triple-throw and triple-pole double-throw and triple-pole triple-throw.
i dont know which type this switch is.

i'm hoping somebody can inform me.


----------



## anwaypasible (Jun 8, 2012)

i seen this forum thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...3-rapiring-slide-switch-crossover-switch.html

the picture shows two broken switches.
each switch has this inside,
_ __ _ _
_ __ _ _

the below pictures show what i can gather from those pieces of contacts (its obvious those switches are triple-throw)




























the suggested replacement switches show the same pin layout as the switch i'm looking to replace.
but
i'm not seeing how its a double-pole or triple-pole.

(and i also dont know how many volts the switch sees)


----------



## anwaypasible (Jun 8, 2012)

this is the only way i can rationalize a double throw switch when each pin on the top and bottom is used the same as the pin below:










if the top pin was positive and the bottom pin was negative, then that means more than one 'set' or 'circuit' would come into contact with eachother.

that is about as bad as a positive and negative touching at a switch that is ment to simply break (open) or close a positive lead.
(because two positives of seperate circuits would add together to increase voltage, that is why the negative is chosen)

am i correct with this thinking?


----------

